

Rise of the Meta Nerd - lele0108
http://www.mattheakis.com/blog/view.php?name=the_rise_of_the_meta-nerd

======
collyw
Part of the problem is the competitive nature of the industry. Lots of job ads
these days expect you to have some blog posts, or a side project. I am writing
one in my limited spare time, not because I need to, but it seems like a step
towards improving my career, having some code I can show people.

